# My new lilac chi bitch



## Luna1978 (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Lily?


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

So cute !


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Topaz...

although thats more for a blue! Very cute, good luck with a name!


----------



## Luna1978 (Aug 19, 2011)

Naming her is really difficult, I have a shortish short list:

Amy
Angel
Buffy
Coco - but is this a boys name???
Coco Peaches
Eva
Jade
Karma
Lily
Mistie
Nina
Opal
Pixie
Princess
Saffy
Star
Stella


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Fancy, because she is.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Beautiful girl. I'm not good with names. But Coco is not a boy name. Like Coco Chanel .


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

shes gorgeous.lily is my fav,opal second.:hello1:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!! Ivey, Rainy, Hazel, Lila (the I pronounced as a long vowel)


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

SO CUTE!!!!!!!! From your list, I LOVE the names Jade and Lily. Lily is in the running for me if I get another girl chi.  Congrats!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi shes an opal for sure she has a beautiful color how big is she she looks like a tiny


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beautiful little face.  I love her.


----------



## iWoof (Aug 20, 2011)

Awww she reminds me a lot of my boy.  Just about same colorings.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She's beautiful! Not sure on names. I think I'd choose Eva.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She's gorgeous! As for her name, Lily, Eva, and Jade are my favorites.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

ohhh she is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh how gorgeous is she? beautiful eyes! xxx


----------



## Smayoub (Jul 27, 2012)

*My lilac girl*

I named mine Coco Chanel ; )
View attachment 7664


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

She's beautiful. I like lily and pixie from your list.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Topaz...
> 
> although thats more for a blue! Very cute, good luck with a name!


Amathyst? That's more a lilac...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

This is another thread from a year ago. I don't think the original poster is coming back to check out names anymore.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

shes beautiful,I like Nina and Buffy


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Coco Peaches. Because it's an unusual combination.

I had a friend with a Quaker parrot that called the Pomeranian named Cocoa "Cocoa Baby." That became the dog's name.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> This is another thread from a year ago. I don't think the original poster is coming back to check out names anymore.


Yep. The dog is over a year old now and I'll just bet she has a name!


----------

